# Black Gold Puppies!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

_*TAK's EYE-ZA COM'N FUR YA *_

_* Blue*_

























_*TAK's OHH HAIL YEAH*_

*TOAD*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

From the looks of your pics; you have moved back? Which agency did you pick up with?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

AP&P just a transfer....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Those pics do appear to be in the Helper area, correct?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice, nice, nice, nice!!!!!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

AHHHHH. Gods Country. Great pics as always.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

Ahhh, those pics sux man, the breed is questionable fer starters. I thought you use to hunt with Quill Gordon, ya think ya would of took a note or two. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> Ahhh, those pics sux man, the breed is questionable fer starters. I thought you use to hunt with Quill Gordon, ya think ya would of took a note or two. :lol:


A lesson in what? How to suck down whisky? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_That goes without saying._ "I'll never drink Whiskey with Quill again" :shock:,
_New Toby Keith song_ :lol:









:wink:


----------

